# Engineering Manager



## paneltec (Jun 30, 2012)

We are looking for an experienced engineer prepared to take a management role in a Machinery manufacturing business, the applicant should have basic knowledge of all aspects of factory management.
From design, procurement, sales, staff liason, site installation.
Basic Thai language would be preferrable.


----------

